# Katies Leben im TV



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2008)

.

*Katies Leben im TV*

*Sie sind wohl das schrägste Paar, das die britischen Medien zu bieten haben. Katie Price und ihr Ehemann Peter André polarisieren, wo sie nur können. In den letzten Monaten ist es ein wenig still um das Ehepaar geworden, höchstens von Katies Schönheits-OP's war zu hören. Aber diese Zeiten sind jetzt vorbei. Der Wahnsinn kann weitergehen, in Form einer Reality-Show.*






Was in aller Welt sucht Peter André da?


*

Sie sind wieder da: Busenwunder Katie "Jordan" Price und ihr Ehemann Sänger Peter André lassen den gewillten Zuschauer an ihrem Leben teilhaben. Ein Kamera-Team des englischen Senders ITV2 begleitet das Paar bei den kleinen und großen Katastrophen des Alltags. Schon vor einiger Zeit wurden die ersten Folgen über das Leben des Trash-Paares ausgestrahlt, jetzt kommt die Fortsetzung. 

Katie und Peter machen Ferien in Australien. Dass auch im Urlaub keine Peinlichkeit ausgelassen wird, versteht sich bei den beiden schon fast von selbst. Da kann der angetraute Ehemann schon mal den Mini seiner Frau lüften und schauen, wie es bei ihr "Down under" denn so ausschaut. Immer dabei: Die Kamera! Ab und zu hängt auch bei Familie André der Haussegen schief. Als Peter einen deftigen Streit vom Zaun bricht, verlässt Katie mit ihren Kindern vorzeitig Australien und flüchtet in die englische Heimat. 
Ja, langweilig wirds bei Katie und Peter (die sich im britischen Pendant zu unserem Dschungelcamp kennen lernten) wohl selten werden. Denn mit ihren Kindern und vor allem mit sich selbst, haben die beiden wohl jede Menge zu tun.
*
*Der Price'sche Wahnsinn geht also weiter. Für nächstes Jahr haben sie und ihr Mann auch schon ein neues Projekt: Das vierte Kind!*

Quelle :
www.freenet.de


----------

